# Solved: New Computer Has Slow Internet connection, I have Hi-Speed Cable?



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi!
I have been having a major issue with my internet.

I will try to provide as much information as possible.

First of all:
-I have cable internet, my ISP is Charter
-I have 2 Computers. 1 Laptop and 1 Desktop. And i have an old desktop computer.

Tech Specs.>

Laptop:XPS M1530, customized at www.dell.com than 2 months old
-Its OS is Windows Vista Home Premium
-Processor: Intel Core, 2 Duo, T8300 @ 2.4GHz
-RAM/Memory:4GB
-64 bit operating system
-500GB of Hardrive space

Desktop(new): Studio XPS 435MT
-Its OS is Windows Vista Home Premium
-Processor: Intel Core, i7 920 @2.67 GHz
-RAM/Memory:6GB
-64 bit operating system
-1TB of Hardrive Space(1000~GB)

Desktop(old)ell Dimension 8200
-Its OS is Windows XP
-Processor: N/A(i am somewhat unable to use the machine at the moment, thus we purchased new computers...)
-RAM/Memory:256MB
-less than 40GB of Hardrive Space

*Both have McAfee

Ok, so the problem. I am able to connect both the laptop and the desktop(new) to the internet through my modem and what not. However, during web browsing, online gaming(even the simplest of games that only require as little as a dial-up connection.), downloading, and updating. When im browsing the web, Internet Exploror and Mozilla Firefox say that they cannot display the webpage(the typical) Task manager reads out a 100Mbps network speed for "Local Area Connection. It also reads out that the state is "connected". Under Control Panel, in Network and Sharing center it says im am connected. However, the connection will randomly disconnect then reconnect. On my Local Area Connection Status(Network and sharing center>manage network connections>) I get the following:

IPv4 Connectivity:Internet
IPv6 Connectivity:Limited 
Media State: enabled
Duration: Varies*(whenever it las disconnected to the current moment)
Speed: 100Mbps

I've Tried all sorts of things to fix this. I have googled it and found that anything i try comes out to do nothing. I have done the following
-Run network diagnostics on both the laptop and desktop(new)
-Reset adapter, and reset the adapter/modem by unplugging the power cord for 10seconds then plugging it back in.
-Uninstalled McAfee and got AVG on the desktop
-Done a few speed tests(probably not correctly, because i did not really know what to do with the results.

I am in a CET I(Computer Engineering Technology) class in high school and I am a sophmore. I havn't asked my teacher about this yet but im going to within the week.

Thanks for any help or reccomendations that you may provide.
This is such a mind boggling problem.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Are you using a seperate cable modem and router or all in one unit from Charter? If a seperate router make sure you have the latest firmware. If it is an all in one unit from Charter contact them to test it, it may be going bad.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I am using the modem and cable that they provided. They provided the modem, the cable, and a cat5 cable. I have tried to purchase a new cat5 cable but nothing changed. I am currently using the new cat5 cable. 
I called Charter and I was sent to a "tech support" person and they said that readout from their end on my connection was "excellent". Which did not fix anything after talking to them for about an hour.

* I would also like to make a correction to the intial post. When i said both have McAfee i meant that both the new Laptop and the new Desktop have McAfee.


----------



## hugmePC (Sep 11, 2008)

Check if the Updates are running in background during the net surfing as it might slow down the speed..


----------



## hugmePC (Sep 11, 2008)

Also it might be possible for Your PC get infected with Spyware or Trojan.

So please Post a new question in Hijackthis Forum for further diagnose.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Um, just a curious question but how do I do that?


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, Ok, I found this under task manager processes, 
wuaudt.exe (Image name), Windows Update Automatic Updates (Description)


----------



## hugmePC (Sep 11, 2008)

Go to Control Panel, then Open Automatic Updates..

Choose the option, I would install it manually.

Thats it.. and you will not be disturbed by it all the times. CHEERS


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

That did not seem to fix the problem.

PS! important to include(sorry about this)
In the initial post where i state the problem, after i say "However... ... downloading, and updating." it should also say that i have a slow connection. 

During those things(Online gaming,downloading, and web browsing) the internet is slow. The data>send/recieve lights on my modem do not flash like they should be on a consistent connection. But when i do have good internet connectivity they flash very fast and like they should. During those times when they don't flash; games lag, web sites time out, and downloads halt even though they are downloading between 300kb/s to 600kb/s. 


*Also the reason why this was not included in the initial post is because this page timed out when i was trying to post that and it messed up my post...* *myfault*


----------



## hugmePC (Sep 11, 2008)

Please run a Disk Clean up -->

Go to My Computer --> Select the Drive --> Right click on it and select Properties --> Go To Tool Menu and click on "Disk Cleanup"

Select all listed items with Checkboxes. and run it.

This will cleanup your disk having any junk files which causing slowness to run Internet.

Moreover, please Post your Problem in Hijackthis forum for further troubleshooting.

http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/

Thanks


----------



## jsbsmd (Apr 24, 2009)

1. Run a ping google.com and a tracert, and post the responses. eg: i get 89ms response.. see what you get.
2. try http://speedtest.net and tell us the upload and download rate.
3. if you have a packet sniffer, run it to see if one of your programs are saturating the network. i use show traffic.. http://demosten.com/showtraf/
4. try setting your nic to anything but "auto speed" to test. start with 10mps HD


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A line quality test will tell us what the situation for the ISP connection is.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

In response to "hugmePC":

The disk cleanup speeded up my system very slightly. However I don't think that resolved.

In response to "jsbsmd":

1.These are the results to the ping test of google. I did multiple tests.

C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.google.com
Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.67.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 74.125.67.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 37ms, Maximum = 41ms, Average = 39ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.google.com
Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.67.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 74.125.67.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 40ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.google.com
Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.67.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 24.196.162.51: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.147: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 74.125.67.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 42ms, Average = 40ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.google.com
Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.67.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.67.99: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.99: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.99: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.67.99: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 74.125.67.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 52ms, Average = 40ms

These are the results of the tracert test for google:

C:\Users\Vincent>tracert www.google.com
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.67.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 6 ms 9 ms 8 ms 10.189.192.1
2 8 ms 9 ms 19 ms 172.22.33.97
3 173 ms 205 ms 206 ms static.unknown.charter.com [96.34.67.4]
4 14 ms 12 ms 26 ms static.unknown.charter.com [96.34.64.14]
5 21 ms 21 ms 21 ms xe-8-0-0.edge3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.59.144.
1]
6 22 ms 21 ms 21 ms ae-3-89.edge1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.14
4]
7 22 ms 23 ms 33 ms GOOGLE-INC.edge1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.79.22
8.38]
8 22 ms 23 ms 35 ms 209.85.241.50
9 39 ms 133 ms 41 ms 216.239.48.69
10 StudioXPS.ahvl.nc.charter.com [24.196.162.51] reports: Destination host un
reachable.
Trace complete.
C:\Users\Vincent>tracert www.google.com
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.67.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 9 ms 9 ms 10 ms 10.189.192.1
2 17 ms 7 ms 16 ms 172.22.33.97
3 10 ms 11 ms 11 ms static.unknown.charter.com [96.34.67.4]
4 12 ms 13 ms 14 ms static.unknown.charter.com [96.34.64.14]
5 21 ms 26 ms 21 ms xe-8-0-0.edge3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.59.144.
1]
6 21 ms 21 ms 22 ms ae-3-89.edge1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.14
4]
7 23 ms 22 ms 23 ms GOOGLE-INC.edge1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.79.22
8.38]
8 83 ms 70 ms 23 ms 209.85.241.50
9 43 ms 84 ms 41 ms 216.239.48.69
10 StudioXPS.ahvl.nc.charter.com [24.196.162.51] reports: Destination host un
reachable.
Trace complete.
C:\Users\Vincent>

2. Results for the speedtest.net:

1st test
Download speed: 4.83 Mb/s
Upload speed: .24 Mb/s

2nd test
Download test Error. 
Download test returned an error while trying to read the download file.

3rd test
Download speed: .08 Mb/s
Upload speed: Mb/s

3. I was unable to perform this. The program would not install because it is only able to be installed on a 32-bit system(mine is a 64bit)

4. Could you ellaborate on this one? Im not sure what to do on step/procedure 4

In response to "JohnWill":

I only use a wired connection. 

* I unable to connect to www.deslreports.com. I will try to run those tests soon! o.o

Thannks for all the help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The reason you can't connect is you're spelling it incorrectly. Use the link I provided, which works fine.


----------



## jsbsmd (Apr 24, 2009)

your download speeds seems fine. upload is abit slow. ping repsonse is fine too. anything above 120ms, i start thinking somethings wrong.

there are other utils that you can use like, install winpcap and then windump, or use wireshark. the objective is to see if your pc is packet flooding your network.

4. if you go into the properties of your network card, usually under the configuration, one of the options is network speed. normally this is set to auto, but you can set it to 10 or 100 mbs full or half duplex. sometimes, a network card is slow because it has trouble keeping a negotiated a speed with router or switch that it is conneced too. 

btw i have also seen lots of problems with broadcom networks cards in Dell's.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

To JohnWill:

These are the results. I did the test twice. I also noticed that there was some message about my IP address causing less detailed results"ish" because of my firewall.

If you could please, elaborate on how to configure the firewall for the important part of the test results? thanks.

Result links

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2514363*
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2514363 *


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I went to a friends house who has th same ISP as me. I brought my laptop and my cat 5 cable over there and posted his reply using his internet connecton. Everything works when I was at his house. No internt timeouts or lag in games.

I'm starting to think that the problem may be with modem...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The tests are mostly useless without the pings being enabled. 

Connect directly to the modem with a single computer bypassing the router and run the line quality tests again.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I not sure how to do that because i already use a wired connection(no router...)

I have also noticed something important. My modem is abnormally hot. I asked my CET teacher about this and he said that the modem is suppose to be able to perform constantly and stay on with no problems. When I unplug the modem and use it when im only doing stuff on the internet the speeds are great and there are no problems...

I downloaded the the trackmania free game from www.trackmania.com and download speeds ranged from 10-800~Kb/s, it maintained an average speed of 500-600 Kb/s. The file size is 500MB~


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The modem (really a modem/router), could simply be overheating, it's happened before. We may be looking at simply a defective device.

Direct a fan right onto the unit and see if that makes the problem go away. If so, it's time for a new modem/router.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok!, thanks for the help will do. I will post again soon if there are any changes in performance.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, I opened all the windows in the room, and the 2 doors into the room. It is very well ventilated. I also posistion the modem vertically, put it between 2 porcilan cups full of ice(condensation from the cups would not interfere or short out the modem they are spaced accordinling and there is a napkin between those spaces and below the modem and cups) and they are to the left and right sides of the modem on its largest flat side( its retangular, about 4x6x1 1/2 inches). So hopefully the cooling will have some affect, but if it is a defect then their is nothing much i can do. It seems to run well with only a few disconnections for about 30mins to 1hr 30mins but after that it tapers off... and starts to disconnect from servers/internet in general, a lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, forced air cooling right on the unit is the most effective.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I havn't been able to get a fan to cool the modem with, but cooling off the modem does not seem to do much about the performance. It only extends the initial period that the modem works effictiently. It only has few disconnections.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That sure indicates it's a heat issue. Time for a new modem.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Is their any type of modem you have in mind or would suggest? Because if I have to get a new modem, I'm going to get a new modem and a hub switch for multiple computers(laptop etc.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Frankly, I'd buy a stand-alone modem and a separate router. It's much easier to diagnose issues when you can connect directly to the modem if you have network issues.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Quick questions, 
If I buy a router and use it as a wired connection, will the connection speed be similar to a modem connection speed? 
Or is a Wireless router the same thing as a modem, just with wireless capability?
Does a wireless router work with a ISP with Cable?

I was thinking about getting a wireless router and for the desktop using a wire(cat cable etc) as a connection to it and for the laptop the wireless connection. I don't know if i should just get a plain old modem or a wireless router.

Thnx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never seen any measurable difference in speed with or without a router on my connections, using DSL, cable, or my current fiber connection.

You'll need both a modem and a router. There are modem/router combinations, but again, I recommend the separate pieces for ease of problem diagnosis.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, I've got a router and a modem that I may possible purchase. Here are the links.

The modem:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A1655657

The router:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0648591

I was wondering if those would be good for my system. I'm just wondering if all of this will be compatable with my system and if it is optimal/decent hardware.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

the router you posted is fine, the modem you linked to however, is a dial up modem, not a cable modem, its just an external dial up modem, so it kinda looks like most cable modems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, clearly that dial-up modem isn't going to cut it!  What you want is a DOCSIS 2.0 or better compliant modem for cable Internet service.

Here's an Amazon DOCSIS MODEM search for new and used ones. Obviously, this is an example, there are many other places to buy them.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok so im good on the router...

For the modem since Charter is my ISP do you think I could get a replacement modem etc?

And here is a link that I think is the right type of modem. I forgot to look at the device type for that other one...

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0379823


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If Charter has supplied the current modem, you can get one from them, but it's normally a rental. If you plan on keeping the service for a long time, it's more cost effective to buy a modem.

The latest link is the proper modem for your service.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I havn't been able to buy a new router/modem yet (for misc. reasons)

However I did do a speed test on the Charter website. Actually multiple tests. They are just upload and download speeds. All test were done within seconds of each other, and even faster consecutiveness when the speeds where peaking out.

#1
Upload: 487kbps
Download: 4.3Mbps
#2
Upload: 488kbps
Download: 4.2Mbps
#3
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 3.9Mbps
#4
Upload: 484kbps
Download: 3.3Mbps
#5
Upload: 0kbps
Download: 0kbps
#6*Internet Page did not respond for a long time so i canceled the test.
#7*Reset Modem on this test.
Upload: 494kbps
Download: 4.5Mbps
#8
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.4Mbps
#9
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.5Mbps
#10
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.4Mbps
#11
Upload: 497kbps
Download: 4.6Mbps
#12
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.5Mbps
#13
Upload: 425kbps
Download: 4.5Mbps
#14
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.5Mbps
#15
Upload: 489kbps
Download: 4.6Mbps
#16
Upload: 496kbps
Download:4.6Mbps
#17
Upload: 488kbps
Download:4.6Mbps
#18
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.4Mbps
#19
Upload: 492kbps
Download:4.5Mbps
#20 *At this point im shocked that it has made it this far without losing connectivity significantly.
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.5Mbps
#21
Upload: 496kbps
Download: 4.6Mbps
#22 *Loss of connectivity.
Upload: 0kbps
Download: 0Mbps
#23 
Upload: 0kbps
Download: 0Mbps
#24* I reset the modem again at this point. And again the speeds go back up to their peaks and this trend continues constantly. Good speeds last only about 5-15 minutes, 20minutes max. Then I have to reset the modem again.
Upload: 494kbps
Download: 4.4Mbps


*Please look over these results and analyze them! 

I'm just curious if there may be any problems other than the modem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it's either the modem or the ISP, but it's hard to know. The real test is to substitute a known good modem.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to bring my current modem to my school. I'm going to test it out there with my teacher of my CET class. I'll also check if I can get a friend of mine to let me borrow his modem for a while.(same person/home that i brought my laptop too. I used his modem and earlier and it worked great.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that for cable service, you'll have to contact the cable company and get them to change the MAC address of the allowed modem in their database or you won't be able to connect at all. Most DOCSIS modems on cable systems are controlled by the MAC address of the modem.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, sorry its been a long while since my last post. (I hope no one thought this was dead thread...)

Anyway, I went to my friends house again,(Same person from the previos posts,) 

I did some tests. I brought my actual modem over their. He does not have a router.

Here are his computer tech specs(to the best of my knowledge...)

eMachines computer*
1.7GB~ ishy RAM
Windows Vista OS
128GB ish hardrive.

Ok, I also brought my lap top.

Too the results!

When I connected my modem to his cable, and connected the modem directly to his computer, there was "no connectivity problems WHATSOEVER!!".

When I connected my modem to my computer at his cable connection the same old lamo problem happens.

When I connect my computer to his modem, It works great and with perfect connectivity, just like last time I went to his house. 

And of course, his modem to his computer works perfectly fine.



Furthermore, the only test that I have not done to determine the problem is to bring his modem to my house and test connectivy results on my desktop and laptop.

In my opinion the problem is between my laptop( and my desktop) and my modem. They seem to have some issues.

Hope this helps in determining the problem!

Thanx for all the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like time for a new modem.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, We met up with charter and got a technician to come over to our house to look at the problem. They were unable to accurately determine the problem. But the guy said that it was not the cable. He also suggested in switching out the modem we had with a new one. So he went to his truck, and got one and hooked it up and set the mac address etc. He also put this modem on a watchlist until the 25th of July. However im still skeptical, even though for the first 2-3 hours of being hooked up it worked great for web browsing and googel earth. Additionally, it also works better in general. But its still not so, streamy after 3 hours ish.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Addition to my above post*

Yes, it seems like switching out my old modem to this new modem did not "entirely fix" the problem. However it does still work better all around then the other one, but the problem persists. Now im out of ideas.

-its not charter(at least i dont think so)
-its not the cable
-its not the modem
-its not the computer
-its not the network/internet configuration(i dont see how it could be anymore because the same configuration settings work at my friends internet
-its not the servers im connecting to
-its not my firewall
-its not the anitvirus
-and I don't have a virus because McAfee does a scan everyday.

I am completly stumped. Even the technician did not know what could be wrong. I showed him a speed test from charter that said 0kbps download and upload speeds, and he said that was impossible(which does make since, because if the speed is 0, then there is no connectivity...)

I have no idea what the problem could be.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think that Charter is lying myself. What is the exact make/model of that modem?

Connect a machine directly to the modem with a wired connection and do the following tests.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, its been a while since my last post again***

Today is the last day that Charter put this modem on watch. From what I have figured out, both modems that i used are not bad. Hopefully charter can make somthing of what they see on the information they got.

And for those line quality tests, it keeps saying that the target IP does not respond,(Since when did you have to pay for the line quality test? I only got to do 3 by the way,) I seem to have trouble trying to figure out my real "Real" IP address.

Also, The make and model of the modem... At this link it shows why kind of modems that charter uses (or so i believe). The modem that i used before charter switched them was the scientific atlanta DPC2100. The one that im using now and the one the charter technician provided after switching is the Ambit U10C018.

http://www.charter.com/customers/Support.aspx?MenuItem=3#tabContent_EUGD

This may sound pointless to say, but could it be possible that the modems that i have been using are incompatible "tech spec. wise" with the computers that we purchased? I highly doubt it but Im running out of possible troubleshooting factors, they have all been eliminated.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

This seems to be a problem that i just now recently been noticing, it seems that every 30mins to 2hrs there are random disconnections from the internet. Not the same as the previous problems. I am sure that i did have this problem before, and with both modems as well. I have

*This is the previous problem I said at the beginning of this topic.* When i try to browse a webpage, over 50% of the time i get timeout or broken link errors. Online gaming is laggy, fails to establish a connection, or cannot maintain a connection, and dissconnects me from the server(s) often. Downloading and Uploading random stop and pause multiple times, I could be downloading a file at around 500 kbps and then it will stop/pause downloading and still say the same speed but there is no down or upstream activity(except for a blinking send light on the modem, which i believe to be my computer trying to ping the server to continue the download) All of this happens while it says that I have internet connectivity.

*And now this problem that i dont know how i did not notice*. The connectivity will randomly lose connection to the internet. At the network and sharing center, when this happens, it looks like what happens when the modem is reset. It loses connectivity briefly(30sec-3mins) and then says identifying, then re-establishes the connection.

This is the most exotic computer/network related problem I have ever seen.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This almost has to be a problem from the modem out. If it's not the internal house wiring, it appears to be Charter's problem.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm, when you mean "from the modem out", does that mean from the modem I'm using? If you could describe the mechanics of this better please. Thanks.

Also, I was looking up somthing on my adapter configuration on performance options called flow control. The following was something I read about it. The underlined portion of the text appears to have a similar effect to it like what is happening to my connection. I currently have the "Rx & Tx Enabled". Im not entirley sure what this means.
*Flow Control Overview*

A link partner can become overloaded if incoming frames arrive faster than the device can process them, and this results in the frames being discarded until the overload condition passes. The flow control mechanism overcomes this problem and eliminates the risk of lost frames. 
*If a potential overload situation occurs, the device generates a flow control frame, which forces the transmitting link partner to immediately stop transmitting and wait a random amount of time before trying to retransmit.*

This almost sounds like what is happening to my connection and the packets being sent.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try disabling flow control, see what difference it makes.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, 

Flow Control Off: Problem Persists
Flow Control Tx Enabled: Problem Persists
Flow Control Rx Enabled: Problem Persists
Flow Control Both Enabled Problem persists

Unfortunately, it seems like nothing has changed.

Also,

I was trying to play an online game. Its requirments are not very hard to meet( especially with the hardware that i have...)
Specs are:
32MB of RAM
16MB Graphics card memory
56kbps or higher internet connection


Now when I start up the game client its says the following on a status report. 

-Connecting to game server... The socket is already bound to an address.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I also did a test, I believe it is when recommended a lot by you JohnWill. It is a ipconfig and other following tests.

I will post the results.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Vincent>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : StudioXPS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ahvl.nc.charter.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ahvl.nc.charter.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-E8-07-0B-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1cea:ada7:90be:697a%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.196.167.225(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 29, 2009 12:45:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 30, 2009 5:45:44 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.196.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.38.226
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.197.97.137
66.169.79.202
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 127.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ahvl.nc.charter.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.ahvl.nc.charter.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:18a3:3cb6:e73b:581e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18a3:3cb6:e73b:581e%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ahvl.nc.charter.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:18c4:a7e1::18c4:a7e1(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.197.97.137
66.169.79.202
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Vincent>ping <computer_IP_address>
The syntax of the command is incorrect.
C:\Users\Vincent>ping 24.196.167.225
Pinging 24.196.167.225 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 24.196.167.225: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 24.196.167.225: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 24.196.167.225: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 24.196.167.225: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 24.196.167.225:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping 24.196.160.1
Pinging 24.196.160.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 24.196.160.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=255
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 24.196.160.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 8ms, Average = 8ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping 24.197.97.137
Pinging 24.197.97.137 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 24.197.97.137: bytes=32 time=1520ms TTL=252
Reply from 24.197.97.137: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=252
Ping statistics for 24.197.97.137:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 13ms, Maximum = 1520ms, Average = 766ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping 66.169.79.202
Pinging 66.169.79.202 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 66.169.79.202: bytes=32 time=1021ms TTL=252
Reply from 66.169.79.202: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=252
Ping statistics for 66.169.79.202:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 1021ms, Average = 515ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.yahoo.com
Pinging www-real.wa1.b.yahoo.com [69.147.76.15] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=50
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 69.147.76.15:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 34ms, Maximum = 35ms, Average = 34ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.yahoo.com
Pinging www-real.wa1.b.yahoo.com [69.147.76.15] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=50
Ping statistics for 69.147.76.15:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 35ms, Maximum = 35ms, Average = 35ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.yahoo.com
Pinging www-real.wa1.b.yahoo.com [69.147.76.15] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50
Ping statistics for 69.147.76.15:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 34ms, Maximum = 36ms, Average = 34ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.yahoo.com
Pinging www-real.wa1.b.yahoo.com [69.147.76.15] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=50
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=50
Ping statistics for 69.147.76.15:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 45ms
C:\Users\Vincent>ping www.yahoo.com
Pinging www-real.wa1.b.yahoo.com [69.147.76.15] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=50
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 24.196.167.225: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 69.147.76.15: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=50
Ping statistics for 69.147.76.15:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 44ms, Average = 38ms
C:\Users\Vincent>

hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you ever try the line quality test that I suggested when connected directly to the modem with this machine?


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Along with the above results. I looked up a internet evaluation test from Microsoft and did the test 2 times. It also seems like this is the problem. It may be that i need to have a router(because i just hook up the modem to the computer with a ethernet cable).The test details(below*) sound similar and reasonable to my problem as well.

*Internet Connectivity Evaluation Tool*

The Internet Connectivity Evaluation Tool checks your Internet router to see if it supports certain technologies. You can use this tool on a PC running either the Windows Vista or Windows XP operating system. If you're planning to run Windows Vista, this tool can verify whether your existing Internet router supports advanced features, such as improved download speeds and face-to-face collaboration using Windows Meeting Space. 
The tool is intended to be run from a home network behind a home Internet (NAT) router. Running this tool from behind a corporate firewall or on operating systems other than those specified above won't produce accurate results. This tool requires administrator privileges to run. 
The tests can require up to 10 minutes to complete and do not make any permanent changes to your router. For the most accurate results, your computer should be connected directly to your Internet router, using a wired connection.

*Note* Although it is unlikely, testing might interrupt your Internet connectivity or cause your router to stop responding. If you require uninterrupted Internet access at this time (for example, if you are in the middle of downloading a large file, bidding on a time-sensitive Internet auction, or playing an online game), you should wait and do this testing at another time.

TEST RESULTS (below)

Traffic Congestion Test 
Internet routers sometimes lose information that is being transferred across the Internet when they experience congestion (full router queues). This loss of information is known as packet loss. Internet protocols like the Transport Control Protocol (TCP) can use packet loss as a congestion indicator. Explicit Congestion Notification (ECN) is a mechanism that provides routers with an alternate method of communicating network congestion. This notification effectively reduces TCP retransmissions and increases throughput. This test attempts to download a short Web document, first with ECN enabled and then again with ECN disabled. If both downloads succeed, the test passes, which indicates that your Internet router successfully allows packets through with ECN options set.

A result of "Supported" indicates that your router can work with this new Vista Feature to improve download speeds and increase endpoint connection reliability. *Note* You would need to explicitly enable ECN on Vista to take advantage of this feature.

Supported.








TCP High Performance Test 
Window scaling is a Transport Control Protocol (TCP) option introduced for addressing performance problems. Some Internet routers cause TCP data transfers that use window scaling to fail, particularly when there's a mismatch between the scales chosen by two computers transferring the data. This test downloads a series of Web documents of increasing length until either an incomplete download is encountered or all downloads succeed. Success indicates that your router allows Windows Vista to negotiate the best data transfer rate and help improve download speeds.

If window scaling is not supported, your router cannot take advantage of network performance improvements for large file transfers. However, your basic Internet connectivity should not be affected.

Not supported.








UPnP Support Test 
Many applications need to open ports (allow incoming traffic) through an Internet router, particularly when both communicating endpoints are behind different NATs. Modern routers allow hosts to create such open ports using Universal Plug and Play (UPnP). This test ensures that the router has UPnP enabled, can support a reasonable number of open ports, and can maintain these settings.

If this test does not succeed, experiences using certain programs may be degraded. However, your basic Internet connectivity should not be affected.

Not supported.








Multiple Simultaneous Connection States Test 
This test creates 80 concurrent TCP connections to external Web servers and keeps them alive over the period of two minutes by attempting continuous data download using HTTP. Passing this test indicates that your router robustly supports multiple computers or programs accessing the Internet simultaneously.

If this test does not succeed, certain applications which use multiple network streams may run in a degraded manner, or you may have difficulties when using many Internet applications at the same time. However, basic Internet connectivity should remain unaffected.

Basic Internet Connectivity Test 
This test is intended to ensure that your computer has basic Internet connectivity, which is needed for the rest of the tests.

A result of "Supported" indicates that your computer has basic Internet connectivity.

Supported.








Network Address Translator Type 
One primary function of most home Internet routers is Network Address Translation (NAT). Routers providing NAT support assign private IP addresses on the local network. NAT maps these private addresses on the inside network to a public IP address on the outside network so that computers behind the Internet router can communicate with the rest of the Internet. Since Network Address Translators can work in different ways, this test uses Microsoft servers to identify your router's NAT type. Some protocols work better through routers that act as cone-type NATs than routers that act as symmetric-type NATs.

Success of this test means that your Internet router or firewall acts similar to a cone NAT. This means that it helps applications which use Internet Protocol version 6 (IPv6) to connect, regardless of your ISP's IPv6 support. For example, in Windows Vista you can collaborate with others across the Internet using Windows Meeting Space.

Supported.








Traffic Congestion Test 
Internet routers sometimes lose information that is being transferred across the Internet when they experience congestion (full router queues). This loss of information is known as packet loss. Internet protocols like the Transport Control Protocol (TCP) can use packet loss as a congestion indicator. Explicit Congestion Notification (ECN) is a mechanism that provides routers with an alternate method of communicating network congestion. This notification effectively reduces TCP retransmissions and increases throughput. This test attempts to download a short Web document, first with ECN enabled and then again with ECN disabled. If both downloads succeed, the test passes, which indicates that your Internet router successfully allows packets through with ECN options set.

A result of "Supported" indicates that your router can work with this new Vista Feature to improve download speeds and increase endpoint connection reliability. *Note* You would need to explicitly enable ECN on Vista to take advantage of this feature.

Supported.








TCP High Performance Test 
Window scaling is a Transport Control Protocol (TCP) option introduced for addressing performance problems. Some Internet routers cause TCP data transfers that use window scaling to fail, particularly when there's a mismatch between the scales chosen by two computers transferring the data. This test downloads a series of Web documents of increasing length until either an incomplete download is encountered or all downloads succeed. Success indicates that your router allows Windows Vista to negotiate the best data transfer rate and help improve download speeds.

If window scaling is not supported, your router cannot take advantage of network performance improvements for large file transfers. However, your basic Internet connectivity should not be affected.

Not supported.








UPnP Support Test 
Many applications need to open ports (allow incoming traffic) through an Internet router, particularly when both communicating endpoints are behind different NATs. Modern routers allow hosts to create such open ports using Universal Plug and Play (UPnP). This test ensures that the router has UPnP enabled, can support a reasonable number of open ports, and can maintain these settings.

If this test does not succeed, experiences using certain programs may be degraded. However, your basic Internet connectivity should not be affected.

Not supported.








Multiple Simultaneous Connection States Test 
This test creates 80 concurrent TCP connections to external Web servers and keeps them alive over the period of two minutes by attempting continuous data download using HTTP. Passing this test indicates that your router robustly supports multiple computers or programs accessing the Internet simultaneously.

A result of "Supported" means that your Internet router can handle a large number of simultaneous connections. This will enable you to connect to the Internet reliably using multiple applications or multiple computers. Also, your experience with applications that use multiple network streams (like some file download/sharing programs) will be enhanced.

*note, sorry for the huge size that this post is taking up...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Again, please do the test I suggested.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Unfortunately I cannot do those tests because a upgrade to a premium payed account is required. However, I was able to do those tests for free before July. I'm sorry that I cannot do those tests, but for misc. reasons I cannot pay for it.

I cannot figure out how to get my true IP address by the way. *


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have done those tests as recently as two days ago, and I've never paid for an account there.

You need to look a little harder.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok i found it. It seems that I had misread what it said out the top of the tools page. It said I had zero balance points and it was rejecting me a lot, but I figured it out.

It also seems that when I try to do these tests it says the "target IP does not respond to ICMP ping". I set McAfee fire wall to allwo ICMP ping requests but it does not seem to change anything. Everytime I start the test and it asks for my true IP address, the IP is different day to day(something to do with charter i assume?). I am using a wired connection( and am currently waiting for the results to the test. I'm guessing that its going to the same message as before.

If this persists i'm going to need a way make the ICMP ping requests work etc etc.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea, just after the above post I got the results. Just like before it says target IP does not respond to ICMP ping requests.

Here is the link to the results but just like before it does not seem like it will help because the important parts of the test that you needed are not performed.

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2550420*

I'm going to need some help on how to find my true IP address so we can make this work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, even the bottom part shows some serious ISP or computer issues, but we would like to see the full test with PING enabled.

Connect DIRECTLY to the cable modem, and disable the firewall on your machine. Then run the line quality tests again.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I hooked up my modem to my computer using an internet cable(cat cable). I turned off my firewall and set ICMP logging setting to allow ICMP ping requests. However it seems that it still says that the IP does not respond.

*note*: Directly does mean that it is hooke directly using a cat5 cable right?, also Ever since we have had cable internet with charter, I have been connected this way.

I'm going to go out on a limb here, but im willing to say that this actually might be the problem. I started the test and less tha an hour later i got the results. The IP address keeps changing for some reason. I'm sure my (proxy?) IP changes day to day, probably something to do with charter.

Im not sure what other things i can disable. Windows firewall is always off now, because I know that 2 firewalls conflict with each other. I have heard that even if McAfee firewall is turned off it is not entirly disabled, but I'm not sure if that is entirly true.

Here is the link results.
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2550752*

Here are additional link results from the past 6months. All of witch were done when I had this problem.

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1639620/9d8b4


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your second link points to Techguy, you must have done something odd for that one! 

You still have a firewall in the way. Boot in *Safe Mode with Networking* and run the test.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, i started it in safe mode and made this post in safe mode(also started a test in safe mode,) For some reason i instantly noticed 100% problem free performance in safe mode...

Anyway a previous(i think it was previous?* test has showed up with more results.

Here is the link to it
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2550769*
*note* these results are very much expected.

Here is the link to the results in safe mode /w net

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2550915*
*note*: this test came out perfectly clean. I think that internet access is perfectly fine in safe mode.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Along with the above post...

I noticed that a lot of McAfees settings are turned off in safe mode.
Heres the list:

-Real-times scanning is disabled
-Spyware and potentially unwanted program scanning is disabled.
-Anti-Spam service is not running.
-IM scanning is disabled
-Script scanning is disable.
-Personal Info protection shut down unexpectedly and is now disabled.
-parental controls shut down unexpectedly and is now disabled.


Im think it may be the script scanning? not sure*

Hopefully all this info is very useful.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the fact that things improve in Safe Mode clearly indicates something stepping on you in normal mode.

Do me a favor. Run a couple more tests in both Safe Mode and Normal Mode, just to make SURE we're on the right track here. I'd hate for you to go to a lot of trouble chasing this if it's just a fluke that it worked once in safe mode. 

Next step, assuming that the tests hold up, start disabling groups of startup applications and services using MSCONFIG and rebooting and testing. Of course, the first thing I'd probably do is totally uninstall McAfee and see if that solves it. If so, you know where to look for the configuration problem that is causing it.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Here are more results. These are not in safe mode /w net.

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551092 *
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551097 *
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551109 *
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551122*

Hope they aren't links to tech guy


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Here are the results when in safe mode. Safe mode definitly fixes or removes whatever problem there is with my internet.

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551152*
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551161*
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551172*
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2551177*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it seems clear that something running in normal mode is the issue.

I'd use MSCONFIG and start disabling groups of startup applications and processes until you find a configuration that doesn't get errors.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

I did msconfig, and on system configuration under the start up tab i disabled everything by groups of 3, one group at a time. After each group was disabled I restarted the computer and tested to see if the internet was working, and it wasn't like it was in safe mode /w net,. The only one that i did not disable was "Microsoft Windows Operating System" because it sound very vital.

I can list the startup items if needed.

*note*, when i disabled McAfee it was still somwhat on for some reason. McAfee was on, but all of its settings were off. (I Have unistalled McAfee before, with the previous charter modem, but it did not fix anything.)

Question: Would disabled services under system config do anything.

I will also try doing so ^


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd disable all the startup items in normal mode, then list what remains running in normal mode and again what runs in Safe Mode with Networking. Somewhere in the differences of that list you'll probably find the offending process.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, I did that and after about 3hrs,and*

I had to try and disable lots of things but, eventually I disabled some service called "Advanced Networking Service". When I turned it off or stopped it, everything started working fine. It surprises me that turning somthing of with that kind of name made it work but it, is working fine now(for now*). Connecting to servers works completly fine.

If there is anything about that service that I also need to know...

I hope means that this problem has just about been solved.

I may have to do more line quality tests?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe that's part of the Intel Proset wireless drivers. I've found references to simply disabling it if it causes problems, I'd set the service to "disabled" in Windows Services and see if that does the trick. If you still have problems, try a different version of the Intel software.


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea I got it disabled, and set to where it does not startup anymore. That seems to completly fix the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess we can mark this one solved. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## Neo V (Apr 22, 2009)

Awsome. Thanks for all of the great help and support. I appreciate all that you have done JohnWill! Will mark solved.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, glad we could finally get this one put to bed.


----------

